# alaskan klee kai pups (not long now)



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

where has the time time gone, it only seems like yesterday i went to the stud, and already we are on week 7. 
before i know it they will be here... 
the experience so far has been amazing, cant wait for the next two weeks to be over, 
25th july is the big day. :thumbup:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Ahh I'm so excited for you, I can't wait!! Hope everything goes well!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I know hun, hope it all goes ok for you, can you fill them moving yet hun?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i dont think so, i feel something and then wonder if its just her tummy girgiling, i think she getting a bit unconfortable cuddling up to me now, and she looks at me gone off when i touch her belly. lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Yep thats what it was like and them it starts happening more and more, bless her it must be hard in this heat


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi ya...... I am getting so excited for you also..... and i hope you are remembering that if there is one with blue eyes then it has a home at Crookhill in Scotland ?????? I Am getting so excited also.... living in hope that one fits the bill..... Cant wait for the 
25th July Good Luck......Pamx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Pamela hope your well, its so exciting carn't wait to see the little ones lol


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

think you should send one up to me, Shorty could do with a pal :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Starlite said:


> think you should send one up to me, Shorty could do with a pal :thumbup:


Lovely looking dog you have


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Starlite... you never know if one comes in my direction i will bring it over to visit and also bring my Malamute to meet your gorgeous looking girl.....


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i would be very happy if they all go to petforum members, (actually i think i will put it in the contract) lol. :thumbup: 
its nice seeing archielee 2 babys growing up, we could do with more pics tho.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i started to worry a little bit because she is not looking a big as i thought she would, she is no bigger if not smaller than she was two weeks ago, 
but i gave her a lovely cuddle this morning and could defenatly feel icl ones moveing around, much happier now, :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Thankyou Archielee, everyone always comments on her lovely mask - one woman asked if i had painted it on as she said it was too symmetrical to be real! :lol:



pamela Renfrew said:


> Hey Starlite... you never know if one comes in my direction i will bring it over to visit and also bring my Malamute to meet your gorgeous looking girl.....


i would love that Pamela, the Short One would love to have another dog big enough to rough house with her 



carebear said:


> i would be very happy if they all go to petforum members, (actually i think i will put it in the contract) lol. :thumbup:
> its nice seeing archielee 2 babys growing up, we could do with more pics tho.


is there any chance i could pay you in malamute hair?? :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> i would be very happy if they all go to petforum members, (actually i think i will put it in the contract) lol. :thumbup:
> its nice seeing archielee 2 babys growing up, we could do with more pics tho.


He he ok hun i will get one up soon


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Starlite said:


> Thankyou Archielee, everyone always comments on her lovely mask - one woman asked if i had painted it on as she said it was too symmetrical to be real! :lol:
> 
> i would love that Pamela, the Short One would love to have another dog big enough to rough house with her
> 
> is there any chance i could pay you in malamute hair?? :lol:


ooooo malamute hair, i will have to have a think about that 1. i will let you know. lol


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

your pups are due on my birthday!!! 3 little Leo the lions!! lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

awww that would be nice if she has them on her due date.


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow it is very close now. Excitement is building (not that it could be much highier since the scan confirmed) and countdown is ticking. Just can't wait to see them and meet our baby!!:lol:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

carebear said:


> i started to worry a little bit because she is not looking a big as i thought she would, she is no bigger if not smaller than she was two weeks ago,
> but i gave her a lovely cuddle this morning and could defenatly feel icl ones moveing around, much happier now, :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Awww not long now, I hope all goes well!! Eek I'm so excited for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> He he ok hun i will get one up soon


cant belive your leaving me at a time like this, you just swan off and leave me to play midwoof on my own. 
i probably will get over it.......one day. lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> cant belive your leaving me at a time like this, you just swan off and leave me to play midwoof on my own.
> i probably will get over it.......one day. lol


So sorry hun you will be ok


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oooh so exciting! :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Tapir said:


> oooh so exciting! :thumbup:


your going to be an aunti. :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> your going to be an aunti. :thumbup:


Is she sorry


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

carebear said:


> your going to be an aunti. :thumbup:


 I know! I'm so excited  I bought him/her a squeaky pheasant teddy and a little football!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

archielee said:


> Is she sorry


ndowells, sister.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> ndowells, sister.


Oh yes sorry not with it today :lol:


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

carebear said:


> ndowells, sister.


Hehe sorry carebear, its not just me you have to put up with counting down! Lol


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Yup...... we are all waiting patiently for the three little fluffy pups to pop out....... the countdown is well on its way..... we are all so excited......I am just praying for Blue eyes.....Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

wow 1 week tomorrow. :thumbup: 
the wait will soon be over.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

So exciting.........bet you are almost counting the minutes ????? Hope mummy to be is doing ok ?? I was helping a friend out today. She manages one of the Next Stores and asked me to Work a shift from 5am until 2pm in the Shop in Falkirk ! ! ! ! ! I am knackered as I had to get up at 3am and travel to Falkirk which is about an hour away...... I couldnt believe the size of the queue down the road at 5am....... Havent people got sleep to be doing at that hour !!!!!!!!! Pamx


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

carebear said:


> wow 1 week tomorrow. :thumbup:
> the wait will soon be over.


_*sigh of relief*_ Hugs to mummy


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah how's Tia doing?? I bet she's getting a little uncomfortable with the big puppy belly now. Not too long now though, I hope she delivers on time


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

oh WOW how much do I want one! I hope your going to flood us with puppy photos and that it all goes well, fingers crossed for you xxx i'll swap you a norty cat for a bootiful puppy eh :lol::lol:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

pamela Renfrew said:


> So exciting.........bet you are almost counting the minutes ????? Hope mummy to be is doing ok ?? I was helping a friend out today. She manages one of the Next Stores and asked me to Work a shift from 5am until 2pm in the Shop in Falkirk ! ! ! ! ! I am knackered as I had to get up at 3am and travel to Falkirk which is about an hour away...... I couldnt believe the size of the queue down the road at 5am....... Havent people got sleep to be doing at that hour !!!!!!!!! Pamx


i know people are crazy, i remember my first sale day when i worked in next, 
i dont miss it at tall. its a nightmare


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

pika said:


> Ah how's Tia doing?? I bet she's getting a little uncomfortable with the big puppy belly now. Not too long now though, I hope she delivers on time


she seems alright, shes not as big as i had expected.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

4 days to go,,, ahhhhhhh. i have started taking her temperature, she is so good she doesnt mind a bit. hopefully this way i will get some notice.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

ooh i can't wait for that temperature drop! I bet you are so excited! Me, Nic and Tom are 

I really really hope that she has them on saturday because that is our family dog's 15th birthday


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hope she has them tonight


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

tonight is better than tomorrow for me...

hopefully that was the temp drop thismorning. 
aaahhhhhh....


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> tonight is better than tomorrow for me...
> 
> hopefully that was the temp drop thismorning.
> aaahhhhhh....


Yep hun i think it was


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oooh temp drop? Do we have Tia-lings on the way?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I think so


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Come on Tia have them before i go on holiday plz


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

ooh wow!!! Better text Nic - though I'm sure carebear has


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah come on Tia!! Lol. Midwoofs at the ready


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

All ready and waiting to see your little puppies


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Ah I'm so excited, come on Tia!! :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

im not so sure now, she is back to normal now, walking around. she looks quite happy. 
sorry to dissapoint you all. who knows i could be wrong.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

carebear said:


> im not so sure now, she is back to normal now, walking around. she looks quite happy.
> sorry to dissapoint you all. who knows i could be wrong.


Aww. Well at least she's happy and thats all that matters. I do hope they'll arrive soon. I've been checking your thread as soon as I wake up and at various times thoughout the day waiting for news :lol:.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ok of to bed for a few hours i will check on her troughout the night, still no change, how ever she has just got in her whelping box of her own back for the first time, ted is in there with her at the moment but i will but him in his crate now... good night and maybe i will have some news for you all tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows she doing hun


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

morning peeps. she is fine, nothing happening, i came down this morning she leaped out of the whelping box wagging her tail and greeting me. 
sorry archielee its not going to happen for you. 
hope you have a good hol. :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

No No NO tell her she has to have them now:cryin::cryin: (only kidding)

I'm of at 12 come tia you can do it, she will have them when she is ready i gess


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

carebear said:


> i came down this morning she leaped out of the whelping box wagging her tail and greeting me.


Bet she's saying what's all the fuss about mum? lol :lol:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Woah 3 day's till her due date now! Time fly's by!

Come on tia *wave's flags and Klee Kai supporting jumper like a crazy football fan* :lol:.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

still nothing, she is fine she is quiet but looks happy, 
i think she is going to hold on for as long as possible. cant blame her. 
i will let you know how she is in the morning.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

2 days until her due date *sits on edge of seat* any changes?

Hows mummy Tia doing this morning?


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi good luck with your (Dogs) impending birth I love these threads :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I just found this thread! 

Its sooo exciting was grinning reading it all! Not long to go! I cant stop thinking about it, i wonder how you are getting on!! 

Shaun keeps asking if they have been born yet! Think he is more excited than me but he will never admit it! :lol:

Cant wait to see some pictures and hope everything goes smoothly for you and mummy.

Good luck and hugs to Tia!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

tias pups have arrived safely, 1 little girl and 2 boys. 
she was amazing and is being the most fantastic mum,


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Hello babies! Well done mummy


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah well done, been following your thread


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

thankyou, hopefully over the next few days i can get some more pics, i want to disturb them to much. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

awww bless, well done Tia!!!! thanks for sharing I love watching the pups grow and change!!! Ziva is on day 5 of her first season and doing well!!:thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh well done! That's brilliant! 

Shaun and myself are out for a meal and I checked up on his phone and he was telling me to calm down cause I nearly had a fit I was that excited! Ha ha ha 

Take care x x


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

:thumbup: what a good girlie, well done


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't stop looking at them. Little beauties ... :001_wub:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Congratulations Carebear.

And well done to Tia 

xx


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Congratulations, they are beautiful.. mum looks chilled out...


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

just incase your not sick of puppy photos heres some more.:thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

little girl.... above are the 2 boys


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

aww they are so beautiful!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

keep the photo's coming!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I would defo say she is grey! 

They are great to see! 

I've phoned everyone to tell them they have been born. Lol 

X


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the last one where she's looking at them.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aw bless, how sweet


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

They remind me of little moles!!! i think it is their webbed feet that facinate me!! photo's are great and Tia looks like she is a natural!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Honey........ Congratulations !!!!!! Well done to you both..... Were you in alone when they arrived ? ? Cant wait to see how dark they are going to be and keeping my fingers crossed for blue eyes !!!!! Oh I really want one........ Once again.... well done... superb news..... Oh I am just so excited........... You know you are not going to get any sleep now for worrying ????? Happy dozing !!!!! Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ziva said:


> They remind me of little moles!!! i think it is their webbed feet that facinate me!! photo's are great and Tia looks like she is a natural!!:thumbup::thumbup:


my not so doggy friend asked me what they were like, i told her to imagine a mole x with a badger and thats what they look like. 
they are sooooo sweet.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww they are so adorable, congratulations Tia!!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

They are lovely! I love the one of tia looking at the camera and you can see all 3 babies that i've put it as my screensaver at work! 

She looks soo relaxed! Great mummy :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> a mole x with a badger and thats what they look like.
> 
> 
> > :lol: So true!


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

only just found the thread sorry i missed it all carebear..... but a very well done to you 2 and the pup look really well


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Congratulations!! They look super dooper!! :thumbup::thumbup:

Can't wait to see them grow up, not that i am wishing their time away of course!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

Allana said:


> carebear said:
> 
> 
> > a mole x with a badger and thats what they look like.
> ...


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

all is well, they have started moving around alot, so cute


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Carebear they are so perfect! And Tia looks wonderful


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ndowell said:


> Carebear they are so perfect! And Tia looks wonderful


i know i told you they would be just as beautiful as their mommy, well they will be in a few weeks. lol.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Well done they look absolutely gorgeous. :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Sweetie..... they are Looking Good ! ! ! Hope that you are taking care of yourself also...... Pamx


----------



## Rache (Jul 24, 2010)

aWWWW beautiful babies. Congrats x


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i am getting pleanty of sleep, she is such a natral mum i really dont have to worry, 
weights-
12.30 - grey & white girl born 283g 
now 318g


12.50 - black & white boy born 229g
now 277g

2.15 - black & white boy born 257g 
now 298g


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww stunning!! Little mini Tia's!!


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

It's amazing what weight they gain in in 2 days! Hungry pups. And little girl is quite a bit bigger then?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

yes she is but she is gaining slower so i think in a coulpe of days there wont be much in it.


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

Tia is packing premium milk there!! This thread is not helping me in deciding whether to breed ziva or have her neutered!!!:confused1::confused1:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ziva said:


> Tia is packing premium milk there!! This thread is not helping me in deciding whether to breed ziva or have her neutered!!!:confused1::confused1:


it has been , is , and going to be alot of hard work, but it is all worth it. 
just glad that i know two of them are going to have fantastic homes with ndowell and allana, so we will be able to watch them growing up on this forum. i wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Breed Ziva...... and put my name down on the waiting list..........Pleeeeeeeeease !!!!!!!! Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

is someone getting brudy ???? :thumbup:


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

carebear said:


> just glad that i know two of them are going to have fantastic homes with ndowell and allana, so we will be able to watch them growing up on this forum. i wouldnt have it any other way.


:thumbup: You betcha! There's no way this one's going off the radar!!! He will be the most photographed and recorded dog in the world if OH and I have anything to do with it lol! And all will be on here for everyone to see :lol:


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

my kids and hubby so want to breed her but i know i will be doing all the hard work!!! i hate her being in season as i cant take her out and she keeps looking at her lead longingly. we have a big garden and she is being played with a lot, kids have set up agility course.....but i still feel guilty!!! imagine what i would be like giving up her pups aghhhh


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Go for it Ziva...... There are not many Klee Kai's in Bonnie Scotland......and think about it.... it would look so good with a Malamute, an All Black gsd and a little Klee Kai keeping them in there place......Do it. Do it. Do it.. ! ! ! ! ! ! ! Think maybe I am a llittle broody as I am now 45 and never having kids I do feel the need to have a smaller dog that can cuddle into me..... Pamx


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok i'm seriously going to end up saving money up for a klee kai the way you guys keep going either that or get myself banned from this forum. :lol: 

Think anyone will trade for a mad springermute or lazy malamute? :lol:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww I'm glad they have fantastic homes to go to!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

all is good, they have already grown, i could sit and watch them all day, they move around like little seals.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

So gorgeous......... especially against the pale blue background..... Glad that everything is going good with the little ones......How I really want a puppy !!!! Just out of curiousity, have they had their dew claws removed at the back ?? If so, is it the vet who does this ? at the house or surgery ?? Pamx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aw love those pictures. You can see they are getting big already and they are all gorgeous! X


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

I love the one on his back!! What a sweetie. They are all so precious. :001_wub: Can't wait to have a cuddle


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww new pic's are beautiful!!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ndowell said:


> I love the one on his back!! What a sweetie. They are all so precious. :001_wub: Can't wait to have a cuddle


it wont be long and you can have a cuddle, 
good things come to those who weight, or so i have heared. :thumbup:


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

i love klee kai's but i am sorry they are ugly LOL nothing personal and please dont bite me Tia they will grow into beautiful swans!!!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww Ziva! How could you?  Lol

They are so small and cute. They will grow up to be even more beautiful you are right about that.

x


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ziva said:


> i love klee kai's but i am sorry they are ugly LOL nothing personal and please dont bite me Tia they will grow into beautiful swans!!!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

2 little boys curled up, little girl chilling on her own.


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

The little girl looks like a pot bellied piggie!!  Such beautiful babies.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

n'awwww pudgy little babes! They are beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Just fab hun:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

they are as fat as butter!!! they are soooo cute but still little moles LOL i love the way their colours are coming through :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

please note i am not trying to wean at a week old, 
fell asleep have a look at what mummy was having. awwww they are so funny


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol funny and even funnier that it's the wee roly poly girl who is right in there! X


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

aww bless, she looks G/W to me


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Yup.... thats it..... follow your nose and seek it out..... !!! lol.... they have grown so much in a week its amazing.... Glad you are having so much fun with them.... Thanks for all the pics..... we are all having great fun watching them grow....... Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

break through, tia is eating the argen grain, will be so happy if this continues, i know the nature diet is a pretty good meat i would much prefer her to be on the dried food. 
i went to weight them this morning havent weighted them for a couple of day and they dont fit in the small icecream container i was weighing them in. 
i will weight them in a bit and give you a birth to now weight.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

girl - born 283g now 649g, she thinks she is a malmute. 
boy 1 born 257g now 550g
boy 2 born 229g now 578g


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

carebear said:


> girl - born 283g now 649g, she thinks she is a malmute.
> boy 1 born 257g now 550g
> boy 2 born 229g now 578g


What a bloater lol :thumbup:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

carebear said:


> girl - born 283g now 649g, she thinks she is a malmute.
> boy 1 born 257g now 550g
> boy 2 born 229g now 578g


:lol: bless her sounds like she does indeed  or just is a little piggy


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> girl - born 283g now 649g, she thinks she is a malmute.
> boy 1 born 257g now 550g
> boy 2 born 229g now 578g


I keep calling her the wee girl, I really must stop that! :lol:


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww way too cute!!


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

They are gorgeous!! i just want to blow raspberries on their tummies, poor ziva has to put up with me doing that to her!!!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

ziva said:


> They are gorgeous!! i just want to blow raspberries on their tummies, poor ziva has to put up with me doing that to her!!!


HAHA Tell Ziva it's not only her that has to suffer through it :lol: I do it to Skye


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

the next stage has started, the girl and the big boy have started to open their eyes, :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

awwwww wow! :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah it's all so exciting, can't wait too see them with their little eyes open x


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww!! Soon you'll have to deal with 3 pup's darting around everywhere!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i know but cant wait


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwwww babies can see!!!! Hello! Hope they're all good and Tia is keeping herself well. It's getting harder to wait to come and see them all and get my cuddle :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

1 week and 5 days,


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Look at them so cute, i will be coming up soon hun can't wait


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

AWWWW Totally in love with them! They have grew so much! :001_wub:

Is everything going ok?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

you can see the little girs eyes in the last photo


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah i can see little dark eyes 

Is the little one thats lying down behind yawning puppy's eye's opening too? 

x


----------



## JjPhoenix (Jan 6, 2010)

oooo i WANT ONE!


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Loving the yawning boys attitude!!!! That pic makes me laugh. :lol:


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

love the new pix!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

ndowell said:


> Loving the yawning boys attitude!!!! That pic makes me laugh. :lol:


Not long and you can go and see your little boy, you are having a boy?


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

archielee said:


> Not long and you can go and see your little boy, you are having a boy?


Yeah we are. I think! Hopefully will go and meet them all in the next couple of weeks. I'm stuggling to wait this long lol!!! Hurry up time...


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

ndowell said:


> I'm stuggling to wait this long lol!!! Hurry up time...


I thought i would be ok waiting but its getting harder instead of easier!


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Allana said:


> I thought i would be ok waiting but its getting harder instead of easier!


ARGH I know! Its not as easy as it sounds. And it is going sooooo slooooooooowly lol


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Everytime carebear puts up more pics, first reaction 'i'm in luv' second reaction arghh its soooo long till they can come home! :lol:

And carebear will be thinking arghh time is passing too quickly with my babies!


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Awww too adorable!!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Far too cute :001_wub:. You're making me puppy broody


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

The countdown begins .... Can't wait to meet them all (and carebear of course!) .... Will need to be bag searched though when we leave, I've never been of the criminal persuasion but when faced with AKK puppies I may turn my hand to dog napping!!!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

lol, i will be sure to do a head count before you leave, cant wait to meet you.


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

More pictures please love 


How are they all doing?? Poor Tia not much longer until she has to run after all 3 of them going in different directions :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

care-bear it having some problems getting online so to give you all an update- mummy and puppies are doing fub all puppies eyes are open and they are siting up, hope she will be back on line soon


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Spoke to carebear last night and i could hear the little ones squeaking over the phone! Too cute! :thumbup: Had to pass the phone to the OH to hear as well  . She is hoping to have things sorted on sat to share all new pictures with us, cant wait as carebear has said they are so much bigger and trying to waddle around and sitting up. 

AWWWW! 

Ndowell you are going to have a hard choice! I think im a little bit glad its not me!  

xx


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

I know tell me about it!!! It is going to be THE hardest decision ever. But we are so very very lucky to have the pick of such a precious AKK litter so we are so honoured. Whichever one we chose they are all perfect


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah thats true, cant wait to see some more pictures of them!

Are you really excited about next weekend?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i am back :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: and as prommised some pics


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

and some more...:thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah wow what little cuties, well done to you and their mum. :thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Just gorgeous, so adorable...... Ooohhhh I so want one..... x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh there gorgeous! got any blue eyes in there?


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Tapir said:


> oh there gorgeous! got any blue eyes in there?


your sister is not going to be happy that you seen them before her lol.
they are all born with blue eyes but i very much doubt that any of them will stay blue.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

the two boys


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

little girl infront


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

My Choice would definatley be the wee boy with the full dark mask...... he is absolutely perfect...... Pamx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

They're so cute I'll have them all please


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I am sorry as its slightly off topic but I had a dream that I was asked to dog sit this litter of puppies! I must have just read the thread title over and over lol


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

glad you're back carebear!! And treating us all to lush pics!! Can't believe how much they can change in a week. I hope they're ready for LOTS of cuddles next weekend


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww they are so gorgeous and have changed so much! I love the little chunky boy! He looks like he has a butterfly on his face. But they are all stunning, any will be welcome in the Hamilton/woods household! Lol x x 

You must be so chuffed with them carebear, they are all perfect in their own wee ways. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

They are so sweet hun i carn't wait to come and see them need a puppy fix lol, its a long time till i breed my girl again


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Awwww they look like little polar bears :thumbup: I want one, it's not fair :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Awwww they look like little polar bears :thumbup: I want one, it's not fair :lol:


One day hun


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

they are all soo gorgeous! but I like the really dark boy best!


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

awww they look fab!!! glad you are back online i have been missing puppy pix!! How is mum doing??? have the pups started on solid food yet?? Do you know if you are keeping one?? be proud they are beautiful...i dont want one tho lol as i ahve my own mischeif maker


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww they are all adorable, looking very round and cute


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Tapir said:


> they are all soo gorgeous! but I like the really dark boy best!


my fave is the boy with the lighter mask, he is just so cubby and sweet.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> my fave is the boy with the lighter mask, he is just so cubby and sweet.


I like him too carebear, he is my fav from the pictures just cause he is sooo chubby and looks like he has a butterfly on his face with his markings! 
But like i said before i would have them all cause they are all so lovely in their own ways, i really couldn't pick!! 
Ndowell will have a hard choice but she will be able to see all their personalitlies when she meets them so it might make it easier for her.... or sooo much harder! 

xx


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Allana said:


> Ndowell will have a hard choice but she will be able to see all their personalitlies when she meets them so it might make it easier for her.... or sooo much harder!
> 
> xx


Allana, trust me, it will prob make it MUCH harder!!!!  I am literally counting down the hours!!
From pics I like the look of the dark boy, strong mask. But they are all beautiful and so precious. 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

ndowell said:


> Allana, trust me, it will prob make it MUCH harder!!!!  I am literally counting down the hours!!
> From pics I like the look of the dark boy, strong mask. But they are all beautiful and so precious.
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Yeah totally! I know we are really excited too because then we will know better too! Ah it's only a few more days now!! Got our vet bed through today, the OH wants it as a carpet! :lol:


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Allana said:


> Got our vet bed through today, the OH wants it as a carpet! :lol:


Haha it would def make an ideal shag pile rug ...


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

ndowell said:


> Haha it would def make an ideal shag pile rug ...


Haha they just need to make them bigger and i will have in my front room lol


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

archielee said:


> Haha they just need to make them bigger and i will have in my front room lol


Oooo vetbed carpet! I think we could make some money here! :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Allana said:


> Oooo vetbed carpet! I think we could make some money here! :lol:


And they come in all colors too:lol:


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh wow, they are so gorgeous!! I love the little girl, her little face is so lovely! The dark boy has a nice mask doesn't he!? Great pics!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

archielee said:


> And they come in all colors too:lol:


I know I've bought blue! Lol The OH was seriously asking what colours it comes in, I'm getting a bit worried now! Ha ha :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Allana said:


> I know I've bought blue! Lol The OH was seriously asking what colours it comes in, I'm getting a bit worried now! Ha ha :lol:


:lol::lol:.....


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Allana said:


> Yeah totally! I know we are really excited too because then we will know better too! Ah it's only a few more days now!! Got our vet bed through today, the OH wants it as a carpet! :lol:


lol. my other half said that when we first got ours.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> lol. my other half said that when we first got ours.


What are they like?  :lol:

x


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

carebear, be grateful you live three hours away or I would be there everyday after this morning!!!!!! BEAUTIFUL babies and even more beautiful in the flesh. Thank you thank you thank you!!!!! lol :lol:


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Pics from our visit today ...


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww lovely!! Who's who in your piccies nicola? X


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

On the first, big boy is at the front left, girl at the back and little boy in front of her on the right. Second pic is little (big!) girl and third pic is our baby Kasper on OH's feet fast asleep :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

She is HUGE! lol but lovely. Shaun is really happy with our little boy, me too actually :001_wub:, they are all gorg!! 

Looks like he chose you by that last pic.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

so happy that my babies have got fantastic homes to go to. 
what a lovely morning even if we did just sit there and watch puppys, but that is all i seen to do at the moment.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> so happy that my babies have got fantastic homes to go to.
> what a lovely morning even if we did just sit there and watch puppys, but that is all i seen to do at the moment.


Sounds like a fantastic day to me! :thumbup: I've posted a thread for name suggestions, i'm so stuck!! 

x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG they are just gorg, can't wait to come and see them


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww they are so beautiful!!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

allanas baby boy


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ndowells baby boy


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

pamelas baby girl


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

the terrible trio
i love this photo, the first time i have cought them together.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Becky..... I have just got out of my bed as I am so excited and cant sleep !!!!! Ken is going mad.... he is saying for godsake you cant go on like this for anothe 4 weeks !!!!!! Lol.... Love the new photos. Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

im so clever i mended my camera all by myself, and managed to put it back together. i will be taking lots of pics tomorrow, hope you manage to get a little bit of sleep over the next four weeks. im of to bed now, between baby and puppys i will be up bright and early. night night.


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

carebear said:


> what a lovely morning even if we did just sit there and watch puppys, but that is all i seen to do at the moment.


Is there a better way to spend a morning?????


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww the pictures are lovely, that one is great with them all together. I'm sooo excited. And well done carebear for fixing your camera all on your own! :thumbup: x


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww they are so adorable *squishes them all*

I love the picture of all three of them together, the bigger little boy looks like he's winking!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

there are some new pics in my album.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> there are some new pics in my album.


*runs to look* :lol:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Awwwww look at them with the kids!! Gorgeous!!! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## ploddingon (Jun 15, 2010)

carebear said:


> there are some new pics in my album.


Where do I find your album? Is that the gallery, because I dont see any puppy pics on there :


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

They are so lush, this weekend i'm going up to see them can't wait


----------



## pika (Apr 6, 2010)

Aww they are so adorable!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

archielee said:


> They are so lush, this weekend i'm going up to see them can't wait


Jealous, Jealous, Jealous! :lol:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Allana said:


> Jealous, Jealous, Jealous! :lol:


Haha i'm jealous of you i will be going up but coming back with no puppy, but when you go you will be coming back with your little man


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

archielee said:


> Haha i'm jealous of you i will be going up but coming back with no puppy, but when you go you will be coming back with your little man


This is true, cant wait.  You'll be bursting to get your puppy fix! I know i am, the new pictures are lovely aren't they. Love the one's with the pups and carebears kids.

I've already set up the wee one's cage and bed i'm that excited. Looks well cosy! :lol:

x


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

tia and teds crate is always open in the kitchen, when i went in there earlier they were all curled up fast asleep in it.


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

you must all be so excited, pups look fab!!!


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Brill pictures carebear. And lovely ones with the girls. I miss them so much already.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

before you know it you will be down again to pick him up, my got there are going to be some tears at my end, i wonder how cleo will take it. if it is hard for me then it will be harder for her. knowing where they are all going will make it so much easier,


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Don't you worry love. You will know exactly where he is and what he's up to. I can't imagine what it will actually be like on the day. Lots of different emotions on both sides. We'll find out soon enough. I'm just looking forward to seeing you all again regardless!!! :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ndowell, your baby is bad. he sneaked into the living room and tryed to steel my babys nala. look at her little face. lol


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> ndowell, your baby is bad. he sneaked into the living room and tryed to steel my babys nala. look at her little face. lol


Lol what a little monkey! X


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

carebear said:


> ndowell, your baby is bad. he sneaked into the living room and tryed to steel my babys nala. look at her little face. lol


 Poor Eva!!! If he's this cheeky now imagine what he'll be like in a couple of months!!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> before you know it you will be down again to pick him up, my got there are going to be some tears at my end, i wonder how cleo will take it. if it is hard for me then it will be harder for her. knowing where they are all going will make it so much easier,


Awww please dont cry cause i will cry too!!  . Ah it will be hard for the girls, poor wee souls. x


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

carebear said:


> ndowell, your baby is bad. he sneaked into the living room and tryed to steel my babys nala. look at her little face. lol


Aw, that's soooo cute!!!! :crying:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

carebear said:


> before you know it you will be down again to pick him up, my got there are going to be some tears at my end, i wonder how cleo will take it. if it is hard for me then it will be harder for her. knowing where they are all going will make it so much easier,


Its so hard letting them go i cry-ed for days (or weeks)


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

little girl Anouk,


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

big boy Kasper


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Little boy Badger


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aint they lovely!! I've been looking at pictures of them all day, puts a smile on my face at work! 

The second one of Kasper is GORGEOUS, he looks like a little bear!! x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

OMG I want Badger!!!!!!!!!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Allana said:


> Aint they lovely!! I've been looking at pictures of them all day, puts a smile on my face at work!
> 
> The second one of Kasper is GORGEOUS, he looks like a little bear!! x


kasper is a little posser, he is very photo genic


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> OMG I want Badger!!!!!!!!!


think allana will have something to say about that. lol


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> OMG I want Badger!!!!!!!!!


You'll have your hands full with Rupert......


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> You'll have your hands full with Rupert......


Hahaha :lol:
I will just let him and Kai bug Charlie all day. Charlie is Alaska and Kai's climbing frame! :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> OMG I want Badger!!!!!!!!!


 Lucky me, he's coming to live with us! :thumbup:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Hahaha :lol:
> I will just let him and Kai bug Charlie all day. Charlie is Alaska and Kai's climbing frame! :thumbup:


He's a git! If you get him wound up and point a finger at him, he does a wicked impression of a crocodile!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> kasper is a little posser, he is very photo genic


He really is a wee poser, so would i if i looked that cute :lol:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

badger is hard to get pics of, he doesnt keep still for long enough. little scamp


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> badger is hard to get pics of, he doesnt keep still for long enough. little scamp


Lol, well the way Shaun carries on thats a good thing cause he never sits still either, he's always on the go! I think they are going to be best buds! :lol:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

that sounds good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Allana said:


> Lucky me, he's coming to live with us! :thumbup:


Damn. 
You will have to keep me updated with pictures instead. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> He's a git! If you get him wound up and point a finger at him, he does a wicked impression of a crocodile!


Haha, Kai does that. It must be a man thing.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

im trying to get daily photo updates,


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> im trying to get daily photo updates,


Its great so it is!  

Thanks sooo much!! x


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Damn.
> You will have to keep me updated with pictures instead. :thumbup:


Of course!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha, Kai does that. It must be a man thing.


Does he bark at TVs as well when dogs are on?

Actually make that dogs, sheep, the Alton Tower's ad for that new ride 13, Fabio Capello and Burnley FC. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> Does he bark at TVs as well when dogs are on?
> 
> Actually make that dogs, sheep, the Alton Tower's ad for that new ride 13, Fabio Capello and Burnley FC. :thumbup:


Nope. My dogs dont care for the TV. :arf:

So you just put the Burnley match on and leave him? He entertains himself!!! :thumbup:

:lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Nope. My dogs dont care for the TV. :arf:
> 
> So you just put the Burnley match on and leave him? He entertains himself!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :lol:


No, we don't watch the Dingles in our house, or the Lashers. It was on a highlights programme last night. For some reason he just started gruffing at him.

Me and OH told him he was a clever pup!


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm in LOVE. My Kasper looks like a polar bear. What an absolute angel!!! Carebear I am loving the daily pic update lol


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

ndowell said:


> I'm in LOVE. My Kasper looks like a polar bear. What an absolute angel!!! Carebear I am loving the daily pic update lol


He so does! He's lovely


----------



## ziva (Aug 19, 2009)

all three are lovely......they have become beautiful swans and grown out of their mole stage LOL


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi everyone.... I am just in and sat down after the dog walks which I got round Dry !! Then had to move Lloyd and two other horses into another field.... Going out for Dinner tonight as it is Ken's Birthday (48).... His mother is treating us... so it will be Fillet Steaks !!!!!..... It is just so exciting to sit down, switch the laptop on and see more and more pictures of the terrible triplets !!!!! Yes, Anouk, you can give up chewing on the shoe laces !!!! Notty..... Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ok im sorry, i will not let them chew the shoes and the socks, but it is so sweet watching them being so naughty, 
i have had to tell them a few times to play gently, i dont think they realise they have teath yet.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

arrrrggg. my camera is deado, will get my friends charger tomoz. so sorry about the lack of pics. and the only reason there seen to be more of kasper is because he NEVER sleeps


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> arrrrggg. my camera is deado, will get my friends charger tomoz. so sorry about the lack of pics. and the only reason there seen to be more of kasper is because he NEVER sleeps


And he loves the camera that boy does!  I think we should get him some modelling work, what do you think nicola??


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Is that Badger trying to eat someones shoe?? :lol:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Allana said:


> Is that Badger trying to eat someones shoe?? :lol:


no that is kasper, badger is a good boy in comparrison. lol


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Allana said:


> And he loves the camera that boy does!  I think we should get him some modelling work, what do you think nicola??


i said that to my other half, you point the camera at him and he stops to pose.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> no that is kasper, badger is a good boy in comparrison. lol


Lol the little monkey, he looks darker in that picture. Naughty boy! Ha ha funny that he is a little poser. What have they been up to tonight? X


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

And they look like Brand New Shoes too ! ! ! ! !


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i did tell him it was naughty, but i had to get a pic first,


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i have a new klee kai friend, Ferrule. hopefully he will come and join us crazy people on p.forums. befriend him and have a little look at his little girl on his profile.


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Defo need to get him signed up to an agency. Little poser!!!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> i have a new klee kai friend, Ferrule. hopefully he will come and join us crazy people on p.forums. befriend him and have a little look at his little girl on his profile.


Yay love seeing everyones Klee kais! X


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

sorry its been a while, a few pics for you all. :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey.... is that my little chubby girly Anouk, sitting up in the pic ????? Perfect..... Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

yes that is your cheeky girl she was just about to pounce on me. lol


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Aww they are getting so big, lovely to see them! xx :thumbup:


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

I can't believe how big their ears have suddenly grown! They're really taking shape now. Beautiful babies!!!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

ndowell said:


> I can't believe how big their ears have suddenly grown! They're really taking shape now. Beautiful babies!!!


I know look at those ears!! Kasper really is a little poser  He's gorgeous and he knows it lol xx


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

They're all stunning! Badger always looks like trouble in his pics. Looks like mischief is in his eye all the time. Little monkey. Bet you can't wait to give him a cuddle. 
We lost our family dog on Friday and I'm sorry that Kasper wont get to meet his aunty :frown: Hopefully though he'll keep everyone's spirits up like she did for so many years...


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

:frown: oh I'm sorry to hear that, it's so sad. I hope you are doing ok. At least you have Kasper coming home soon and I'm sure he will cheer everyone one up! Was she an old girl? Hugs to you and your family. X


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh.... So sorry to hear of your loss.....As they say, Time is a great heeler.... but, you need time..... hopefully after a few weeks of mourning your new little cheeky monkey will put a smile back on all of your faces.... Thinking of you .... Pamx


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts Allana, Pam. It has been a difficult weekend. I was so looking forward to introducing Kasper to his aunty Rosie. But not to dwell on it too much on this thread as going off topic. I'm sure she'll watch over him ...


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow never seen an Alaskan Klee Kai, they are stunning!!!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Bellasmaid said:


> Wow never seen an Alaskan Klee Kai, they are stunning!!!


LOL they are fab little dogs


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Badger, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Anouk :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Kasper :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Ah they get bigger everytime i see them!! :001_wub: Cant wait to come down and meet everyone . :thumbup:


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

AWW. The last week or so they have got huge, I say they, I mean monster boy Kasper lol. He is like a malamute! They are so stunning. I'm sure the other two are the same but Kasp has a mountain of toys waiting for him!!!


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

someone tell Kasper he is a Klee Kai and not a malamute. :scared: he's huuuge! and very cute! :001_wub:
we bought him a squeaky meerkat yesterday!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning Becky...... Thanks for the little update pics...... They are growing bigger every day...... I think all three of them have their very own full Toy Box waiting for them...... I was unpacking a few nylabones the other day and Kai (Malamute) was so interested I had to then go and buy a couple for him...... The lid is on the box as Conoch (GSD) loves toys but they are a little on the small side for him.... I also bought a couple of wee lights for her collar so I can see her in the field at night...... It is so hard judging size as I have always bought extra large !!!! What size of bed do you think will be a comfortable size for Anouk ??? Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i have bought them raggers, balls and toy bones, but they love playing with my little ones teddys the most, so funny watching them dragging bears around that are twice the size of them


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh my, I want Anouk!!! Butter won't melt eh?


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo........................ Little Anouk is mine ! ! ! ! ! Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Oh my, I want Anouk!!! Butter won't melt eh?


you are so right there, butter wouldn`t melt in her mouth, she is such a princess. she is such a good little girl,


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I've got two soft toy huskies to keep Badger company, they will probably be the size of him! Lol x


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Awww. I bet he'll adopt them as his alternate littermates! You'll need a picture of the three together!! x


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah i'll have to get one. Thats another week past now, what a lovely week its been as well. :thumbup:

xx


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Carebear ... lovely carebear ... can we have some pictures ... pleeeeeeease .... pretty please   

I'm getting withdrawal symptoms .... xx


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Got all excited there thinking it was New Photos of the babies...... Every time I log on and it pops up Alaskan Klee Kai (not long now) I get so excited..... thinking yes.... new pics...Gosh it is getting exciting as the weeks pass..... Little Anouks Toy Box is filling up fast.......Bet Badger and Kaspers Toy Boxes are filling up fast also !!!!!!!! I know they are....... Pamx


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

Kasper.... anouk....badger....


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

awwww bought them all kitten collars today, badger and kasper havent really noticed theirs, anouk keeps shaking her head and scratching it. im sure if they wear them for a few hours each day they will be use to them soon enough..
eva decided it would be a good idea to hand feed them, im sure she had a few sneaky mouthfulls tho. eeeeewwwww. she is a grose kid. but cute. 
my scurting board in pic one was kindly destroyed by BADGER. never mind he had fun in the proses. sorry allana. 
i cant belive how quickly time is flying they are growing up so quickly, i cant imagine how much i am going to miss them, i know is it going to hurt. at least i know they all have fantastic new mummys and daddys to go to,


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Awe...... fanks huni....fabby wee picture...... We are doing fine.... went to a doggy day on saturday and met up with quite a few pf members which was nice to put faces to the names.... The girl I was with had a gorgeous little Beagle and a Cocker and she just could not believe the attention that Kai got.... I lost count of the amount of people who wanted to take a photo of him..... Do you find it the same with the Klee Kai's ???? Pamx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> awwww bought them all kitten collars today, badger and kasper havent really noticed theirs, anouk keeps shaking her head and scratching it. im sure if they wear them for a few hours each day they will be use to them soon enough..
> eva decided it would be a good idea to hand feed them, im sure she had a few sneaky mouthfulls tho. eeeeewwwww. she is a grose kid. but cute.
> *my scurting board in pic one was kindly destroyed by BADGER. never mind he had fun in the proses. sorry allana.*
> i cant belive how quickly time is flying they are growing up so quickly, i cant imagine how much i am going to miss them, i know is it going to hurt. at least i know they all have fantastic new mummys and daddys to go to,


Lol bad wee Badger!! I dont mind if he is a little bit naughty in my house, its still to get all done up anyway! So maybe if he does it a bit more, it might make Shaun get a move on! :lol:
Too funny that Eva was eating the food!! :lol: :lol: 
Aww i think the time is actually passing quickly as well but dont worry we will look after them and lots of pictures for you as well! xx

PS. Ndowell that is not a Klee Kai, Kasper is a malamute!! Cant believe how big he is, gorgeous! x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm sooooo excited I cant wait to meet my nephew!! I'm dog napping him from Nic


----------



## hannahg (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow they are all so big, seems like they they are growing up quickly! They are so innocent looking, naughty badger! Anouk is so pretty and kasper is a giant! I'm excited for the girls! If not a little jealous! :blushing: love that pic of your daughter hand feeding, soooo cute!!:thumbup:


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Hehe lovely pics! I love that Kasper just wants FOOD!!! They look wonderful and can't believe that our time is almost here to bring these amazing little dogs into our lives!


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Allana said:


> PS. Ndowell that is not a Klee Kai, Kasper is a malamute!! Cant believe how big he is, gorgeous! x


Hahahahaha :lol: I'm sure I signed up for a Klee Kai ???!!  He's a beautiful boy. And those pics of Badger & Anouk with Tia are really lovely.


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

i know i was trying so hard to get one of kasper with her but he wasn`t having any of it. i will soon


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> i know i was trying so hard to get one of kasper with her but he wasn`t having any of it. i will soon


Yeah he didn't want his mum, he just wanted some dinner!


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

ye tia is refusing to feed them now, cant blame her their teeth are like pins.


----------



## MissStatik (Sep 8, 2010)

aww are these dogs a good breed to have around children? i am pregnant and my boyfriend really wants an alaskan, I'm still deciding but of course we have to think of our little one xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

MissStatik said:


> aww are these dogs a good breed to have around children? i am pregnant and my boyfriend really wants an alaskan, I'm still deciding but of course we have to think of our little one xxx


Like all breeds they can be just have to teach the child to be gentle


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

carebear said:


> ye tia is refusing to feed them now, cant blame her their teeth are like pins.


Quite right! Ouchy!


----------



## linda 14 (Sep 14, 2010)

hi both myself and my daughter are desperately looking for klee kai pups has anyone got any available or know of any breeders who may have any we have contacted breeders who havent replied and almost been scammed by fake ads please help lol thanks


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi there, I don't think there are any puppies available just now and you might be in for a bit of a wait. But stick around and get to know the Klee kai owners and breeders on this forum and you may be able to get your name down on some breeders lists if they think you are suitable. 

Good luck!


----------



## linda 14 (Sep 14, 2010)

hi thanks for reply have lady called lee to ring back once my phone is charged up ,finally find someone and phone died lol ,i will keep looking am so jealous of all u owners x


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

We don't have ours yet, we go pick up badger next weekend, it's been a looong wait! But we are really excited. You should stick around here, there are a few Klee kai owners and breeders and all very friendly. There is also a little Klee kai group on here as well. There are some lovely pictures. X


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Allana...... hasnt Ndowell gone a little quiet this week ???? Wonder why ????? Think maybe she is busy with her new baby eh ???? Oh well another fortnight and we will both have our wee babes too...... Pamx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

linda 14 said:


> hi thanks for reply have lady called lee to ring back once my phone is charged up ,finally find someone and phone died lol ,i will keep looking am so jealous of all u owners x


Hi Linda it was me you thats was speaking too last night, welcome to the forum


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

archielee said:


> Hi Linda it was me you thats was speaking too last night, welcome to the forum


I thought it might have been!! :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

pamela Renfrew said:


> Hey Allana...... hasnt Ndowell gone a little quiet this week ???? Wonder why ????? Think maybe she is busy with her new baby eh ???? Oh well another fortnight and we will both have our wee babes too...... Pamx


Aw i know not long to go now at all. :thumbup: I hadn't really noticed i know sometimes i dont hear anything for a few days or so. Whats the weather like up there? Its turned wild down here!!


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Morning Hun.... The weather up here....... well, what can I say, back to wellies for walking dogs this week.... and got soaked Monday and Tuesday.... better luck today.... it looks like it might brighten up...... but a little colder today..... back to the cashmere jumpers !!!! Pamx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I know, the wind has been howling all night down here, looks like thats winter showing his face, another 6 miserable months! lol I've got the wellies on stand-by! 
Where abouts is it you stay again? Are you far from Ayr & Irvine? Thats where i'm from even though i stay in Dumfries and all my family are still up there.


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Carebear..... hows things ? I am having withdraw symptons as I havent had any pics posted recently !!!!!!! Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease can we have a new photo of the babes ? Pretty Please...... Even Ken keeps asking.... anymore Anouk pics yet ????? Pamx


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

when i spoke to carebear last week, she said her laptop had broke again, so no piccies for the moment i dont think :frown: i think she was ready for chucking it out the window :lol:


----------



## ndowell (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi all! Had a very busy week! Kasper is seems to have settled and is doing wonderfully. He is an absolute darling! Nearly had a full nights sleep the last two nights. He didn't half shout the first few nights and I wasn't dealing with that very well!! I knew he was going to but until it actually happens I didn't realise how hard it would be to leave him to it. We have ignored it and it seems like it is paying off now, and his little whimpers and complaints when we first put him in his crate and puppy pen are a little less gut wrenching now. He is an angel going on the paper and only had a couple of accidents. Feeling anxious about going back to work next week but I know he needs to get into his routine and become independent and balanced. Just want to do everything right and give him a happy settled life. Allana, Pam you are going to blessed too very soon I know and I hope you are as happy as we are with your babies. Carebear (and Tia) have done a wonderful job!! Thanks again


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

I've posted on your page ndowell x


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey Kasper....... you missing your mummy eh ?? You will soon settle in and forget all about her as you have a wonderful new mummy to spoil you............. I am just sitting on the edge of my seat....... have never waited this long for a pup before now !!!!! Pamx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm pup sitting monday  cant wait!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

OMG - I wish i'd stop myself going on the breeding section - I am SOOOOO jealous and want a puppy SOOOO much right now!

They are beautiful and their new owners are very very lucky peeps indeed.


----------



## Super pup (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi, I have been searching all over for an Alaskan Klee Kai and have only found decidedly dodgy looking adverts. 

I've tried emailing some breeders with no luck in getting a reply. Does anyone know of anyone or can you put me in touch with someone who will be breeding?

I need to find a lovely dog so I can cut down on looking at everyone elses nice photos and fill the internet with my own!


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Malmum said:


> OMG - I wish i'd stop myself going on the breeding section - I am SOOOOO jealous and want a puppy SOOOO much right now!
> 
> They are beautiful and their new owners are very very lucky peeps indeed.


Thanks  Not long now! :thumbup:


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Super pup said:


> Hi, I have been searching all over for an Alaskan Klee Kai and have only found decidedly dodgy looking adverts.
> 
> I've tried emailing some breeders with no luck in getting a reply. Does anyone know of anyone or can you put me in touch with someone who will be breeding?
> 
> I need to find a lovely dog so I can cut down on looking at everyone elses nice photos and fill the internet with my own!


The best thing to do is to stick around here and get to know some of the owners, there are a couple of breeders on here but i dont know of any litters planned and if there are i'm gussing the breeders may have waiting lists.

Do a lot of research and get to know the breed. They are worth the wait!!

Good luck!


----------



## Super pup (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Allana. A lot of my time has been spent researching them recently, probably too much...I wonder how long is too long to spend watching you tube videos of lovely dogs? 

I think I'm in for a long wait though, so I'll need to do something to fill in my time.


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol we do that too! 

We are picking up our pup on Sunday. We are lucky people! The Klee kai people are lovely on here. There is a little Klee kai group you should join if you haven't already. 

X


----------



## Super pup (Sep 21, 2010)

Allana said:


> Lol we do that too!
> 
> We are picking up our pup on Sunday. We are lucky people! The Klee kai people are lovely on here. There is a little Klee kai group you should join if you haven't already.
> 
> X


Ooo, how exciting! You certainly are lucky! I'm sure I will be joining, I would love to hear about lovely dogs.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

carebear said:


> sorry its been a while, a few pics for you all. :thumbup:


Oh my goodness iv just seen these beautiful puppies, they are stunning really pretty little pups


----------



## carebear (Jun 10, 2009)

my chapter ends here, all of my babys are now in their loving homes and my home is very quiet without them, thankyou all who have followed my experience, it has been fantastic, now we can follow the progress of my babys on p.f.


----------



## genie1love (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi, just joined the forum in hopes of finding a Klee pup, after trawling the net this past year and finding some dodgy ads. I understand that there are waiting lists, but if anyone knows of any breeders either in the Essex or Leicestershire areas, could you please let me know. 
I'm interested in a female as I have a four and half year old male Malamute called Fury who doesn't really get on with males. I don't want to breed from the Klee (Fury has been done), just a companion for him.
It was my friend who told me about Klees after I said I would love a mini Mal. He owns a Woolly Siberian Husky, who if my friend isn't careful, I'll take home lol.

Sorry for the long post but you all seem so friendly on here.
Look forward to getting to know you.

Big love,
Genie xxx.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

genie1love said:


> Hi, just joined the forum in hopes of finding a Klee pup, after trawling the net this past year and finding some dodgy ads. I understand that there are waiting lists, but if anyone knows of any breeders either in the Essex or Leicestershire areas, could you please let me know.
> I'm interested in a female as I have a four and half year old male Malamute called Fury who doesn't really get on with males. I don't want to breed from the Klee (Fury has been done), just a companion for him.
> It was my friend who told me about Klees after I said I would love a mini Mal. He owns a Woolly Siberian Husky, who if my friend isn't careful, I'll take home lol.
> 
> ...


Hi Genie you have come to the right place.... we have lots of Klee Kai owner on the forum


----------



## pamela Renfrew (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Genie......... Welcome to the forum.... I have my very first Alaskan Klee Kai........ she is just 14 weeks old......mad as a hatter !!!! I also have a Male Malamute (all 9stone of him) and a German Shepherd Dog...... Good luck in your search...... I travelled from Ayrshire in Scotland, down to South wales for my baby...... They are certainly very few and far apart..... Pamx


----------



## genie1love (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, hopefully I'll be lucky. Congrats Pamela, she must bring you a lot of joy.
I think I spent a good couple of hours viewing videos of Klee Kais on Youtube last night, they are so adorable, even my hubby loves them.

Genie xxx.


----------

